# Producing template when working with template Guides



## cutter79 (Oct 21, 2012)

Tom has just posted a new video on how to make templates for a simple three legged table may be of interest to those who are willing to work with template Guides


Routing with Tom O'Donnell Producing templayes - YouTube


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You're at it again TOM. Why do you keep changing your forum name, could it be that you were banned from this forum?


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

I am not very impressed with that video. NGM


----------



## geoff_s (Apr 14, 2012)

Clear as mud!
An audio track explaining what it all means would certainly help.


----------



## Roodog (Apr 10, 2013)

Good morning, Members! It has been a while since I have posted, but this article has enthused me to get typing. I had the greatest of pleasure meeting Tom O'Donnell a few years ago at the Perth Wood and Tool Show in Western Australia. Gentlemen, this man is a genius. He has everyone watching his demonstrations absolutely mesmerised. Myself included. His idea of making a jig for almost everything is, well, genius. Hands and fingers are kept away from the bit in every instance. Such a brilliant idea. Personally, I seem to not be able to think in what appears to be 5 dimensions. Tom can not only imagine a project, but can see all the jigs needed for any given part of the project. For me, just thinking of some of these jigs makes my head hurt.....but I did purchase his basic jig, dvd and some plans. The skis idea is incredible. He made a dining chair with only his router. Nothing else. Even the curved back of the chair(enter the skis idea). Wonderful ideas, and a wonderful man. 
GO TOM!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I have never denied the fact that Tom, whom for years I thought was a friend, is extremely clever so far as routing is concerned, in fact on a one on one basis he is a great teacher and I personally learned a great deal from him as we lived very close and he spent a lot of time in my shed. The problem is that he is a hopeless teacher when it comes to the written word, CD ROM's and videos. When an official member of this forum he got the backs up of a lot of long time experienced members and consistently attempted to sell his DVD's and CD Roms, against forum rules. None of his posted projects were sufficiently detailed to enable budding routologists to produce them I wont go into details as to why I no longer consider him a friend. I confess to becoming irritated seeing him post as if it's someone else.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I agree with both Neville and Geoff, I am not very impressed with the video and the video is as clear as mud.

I have seen some of Tom's videos before and the ones that I have seen are of the same quality. I sure would not pay good money for any video produced by Tom because I think they would be the same poor quality. 

This is just my opinion of what he posted!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

And here I thought I was the only one who couldn't understand it.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

MEBCWD said:


> I agree with both Neville and Geoff, I am not very impressed with the video and the video is as clear as mud.
> 
> I have seen some of Tom's videos before and the ones that I have seen are of the same quality. I sure would not pay good money for any video produced by Tom because I think they would be the same poor quality.
> 
> This is just my opinion of what he posted!


I worry a bit about posts that I make, I try to word it as clear as I can as my intent is to help solve the problem, I know that I am trying to explain in words a function or process that is not easily put into words, some members have said that I write too long, well I want to try to make it clear, my objection to that video is that it is far too hard for an amateur to understand and as many Router owners are not professionals then any information has to be easy to understand, that video is not easy at all so Harry is correct, the guy cannot make an idea clear and my advice to him is to change his style of presentation. NGM


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I've just sat through the video and I'm trying to find words to describe my thoughts. I am well versed in Tom's methods but that video is impossible to make sense of. Instead of improving over the years the man has gone backwards. One would expect that an ex-school teacher (among other careers) would understand how to produce projects that are so complete that a beginner can fully understand them. I well remember the joke that Tom told me many years ago, it went something like this: "you can tell a teacher a mile away but you can't teach him anything" In other words Tom is not amenable to suggestions let alone criticism.


----------



## cutter79 (Oct 21, 2012)

harrysin said:


> I've just sat through the video and I'm trying to find words to describe my thoughts. I am well versed in Tom's methods but that video is impossible to make sense of. Instead of improving over the years the man has gone backwards. One would expect that an ex-school teacher (among other careers) would understand how to produce projects that are so complete that a beginner can fully understand them. I well remember the joke that Tom told me many years ago, it went something like this: "you can tell a teacher a mile away but you can't teach him anything" In other words Tom is not amenable to suggestions let alone criticism.


Harry 

Maybe the best idea is for you to show how it can be achieved
Sam


----------



## geoff_s (Apr 14, 2012)

cutter79 said:


> Harry
> 
> Maybe the best idea is for you to show how it can be achieved
> Sam


I thought that was the idea of the video. I've watched it a few times and I'm still no wiser.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

cutter79 said:


> Harry
> 
> Maybe the best idea is for you to show how it can be achieved
> Sam


I have no intention of engaging in a competition with you Tom. My credibility has been well established on this and other forums, please go through my years of up-loads, all with each stage photographed with added text and for some time now I have been gradually adding the complete project in pdf format for easy down-load.
SAM? what name tomorrow?


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

harrysin said:


> I have no intention of engaging in a competition with you Tom. My credibility has been well established on this and other forums, please go through my years of up-loads, all with each stage photographed with added text and for some time now I have been gradually adding the complete project in pdf format for easy down-load.
> SAM? what name tomorrow?


I agree the video is clear as mud. It seems to me to be designed to impress, not inform. Harry, your photo shoots and videos are the epitome of informational posts, and I have learned much from them. I always look forward to the next.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Gee wiz Tom, you're almost making me blush!


----------



## Roodog (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi Harry. I've just been looking at some of your uploads, and I find them to be rather inspiring. I certainly like the pale timber box with the green felt lining. Beautifully finished. I can only hope to get to be as capable with my router as you are. Thanks for posting your uploads. Your work is appreciated.
Can I ask where in Australia you reside? I am in Perth, W.A.
Roodog.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you for those generous comments Andrew. I'm in beautiful Rockingham, previously in Thornlie for about 35 years. Where about are you?


----------

